# Local wood source



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am new to wood working, intrested in making small boxes, inlay etc. Would anyone know a good source for the types of would used in small box projects, maybe some exotics too? I live on Long Island in New York (I'm located in central L.I.). Maybe some reliable online sources would help too, but there's nothing like holding something in your hand before you buy it. I can't seem to locate a real store anymore :sad:, everything seems to be on-line these days!! 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rich; have you tried small furniture manufacturing shops? They often have a bin where their offcuts get dumped. Not ideal but usually free for the taking, in my experience.
The offcuts could be a mish mash of species, but all hardwoods (no guarantee on that...). 
(If they make Danish style furniture, you're likely to find teak.)
In fact pretty much any cabinet maker will have offcuts that they'd likely sell to you.
Good luck!
-Dan


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rich, There may be a WoodCraft Store in your area. They sell tools and usually offer a nice selection of hardwoods. Numerous online sources of exotics are available. You might (if you haven't already) stop-by a book store and study the magazine stands for books about woodworking. Those are often chock-full of advertisements for a wide variety of things you may eventually need sources for. Most of the online hardwood lumber vendors work really hard to achieve customer satisfaction. Good Luck and Be Safe!


----------



## WoodMD (Feb 26, 2012)

Maurice Condon has full supply of all kinds of hardwood. Located in White Plains in Westchester county. May be worth a trip


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to check out the link below, he is in Arz.but who knows it may be worth your time.

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-species/13654-introduction-wood-species.html

===


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

There are two small manufacturers in my area who are a great source for what you want. One makes custom doors from oak, cherry, mahogany, teak, poplar and others. They sell bundled strips up to 12 feet long in widths up to six inches and thicknesses up to 2 inches for $6 a bundle of about 400 or 500 pounds. A lot of waste, but the waste makes great kindling for my wood stove. The other place makes classroom cabinets, lecterns etc. Their scraps are free. These places are too far for you, but check out your area. I simply walked in and asked at the second place and they were happy to help me.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Free wood is the best wood. The only wood I buy nowadays is wood that is native to my state, NC. Personal choice. That and plywood, I'm pretty sure they have plywood trees here. Gives me a nice choice really, but even so, I seldom buy anything except plywood. Pallets are a good source of wood, and are usually free. I have some rather nice Spanish Cedar out of one waiting for me to decide what to use it for. Check behind appliance stores, they usually have a stack of wood they will let you have for free, same with hardware stores. Imported motor cycle shops are a good source of mahogany plywood, sometimes solid mahogany, same with machine shops. And Craigslist has free wood. I can look about anytime and someone is giving away oak, gum, maple, hickory, etc. often listed as firewood. My older son works in A/C and awhile back he got a couple of bundles of new oak flooring in a new subdivision for free, the builders had it left over and were going to burn it. I got a good portion of that, and also he has some oak 4X4s he is giving me. From a hurricane years ago I got from my own place, hickory, oak, dogwood, pine, and something else I can't recall just now. Doesn't matter where you live, there are sources for free wood close by. Better it be used than taken to the dump.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I live in Medford . As you know most woodworkking stores have gone out of busines on Long Island due to high cost. Check with the long island woodworikers club in Smithtown. They have a web site with sources.


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the great suggestions. I guess I'll just do a little legwork and look around for some of that free or inexpensive left over wood, great idea thanks. I'll have to remember to be on the look out. After all, I'm just starting out and expect to make my share of mistakes, I'll feel much better if I didn't pay big bucks when something has to go in the scrap pile.

Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rich; the sawdust goes in the compost, eh!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Rich; the sawdust goes in the compost, eh!


Hopefully not if its walnut!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good point, Duane! Love walnut but don't really ever use it myself.
I wonder if the guys that use walnut shell for sandblasting worry about where they get rid of the residue? I suppose landfill is relatively harmless...


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

My little brother (lo....l he's 54) has come through for me. He is a wood turner of quite some repute in Hawaii (check out his awsome work at ralphmichaelis.com.....really!). He's sending me a care package of Koa and some other local hardwoods to get me started. Thanks Li'l Bro...I owe you one! Canlt wait till it arrives!!


----------

